# Baroque slow movements



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Though I'd count myself a Baroque fan, it seems that one area where later music more fits my taste is slow movements.

Does anyone have any input on this, or favorite baroque slow movements (be they from ensembles or solos, or anything really) they can recommend?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

All of them _except_ that overhyped Pahalbel Canon [shudder]

Though I'm not big Vivaldi fan, the first one that comes to my mind is the slow movement from the concerto for mandolin or lute in D. Or guitar in this case. Music to close your local TV station down for the night.





It's hard to find really top notch version on YouTube sometimes.

Not sure if you would call it a slow movement, but the Prelude from Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I in Eb, BWV 852 can be played slowly and is mind blowing.

Those are two biggies that come to mind.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you, Weston. I wasn't familiar with the Vivaldi piece; it really is quite lovely, especially when you're in the right mood. I wonder if it sounds different on a period instrument?

I have heard the E Maj. WTC prelude, but never played particularly slowly. After some searching, I found this version by Gavrilov that was slow and beautiful. What a difference tempo can make


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Bach's slow movements make the efforts of other baroque composers redundant.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Except for Albinoni, and Pachelbel, if you take the Canon as a slow movement. The baroque Ode to Joy, that's what I call it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Lisztfreak said:


> Except for Albinoni, and Pachelbel, if you take the Canon as a slow movement. The baroque Ode to Joy, that's what I call it.


 Maybe it's just the over exposure I've had to the Canon, but I think of it as the baroque _99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall_, or a little more graciously, the baroque _Bolero_. I'm glad someone can enjoy it though.

I thought of another great slow piece, again not a movement. Purcell's _Funeral Music for Queen Mary_ never fails to send a chill up my spine.






But then that's scarcely the sound I think of when I hear the word "baroque."


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, that work of Purcell's is magnificent. I like his music a lot. Especially the 1695 birthday ode to Queen Mary and Dido & Aeneas - which is for me one of better operas I've heard. But I haven't heard many. Not a single Italian.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sitting here listening to this for the third time in a row:





Bach's "Air on the G String" may be one of the most beautiful slow pieces ever written.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Bach said:


> Bach's slow movements make the efforts of other baroque composers redundant.


Would you mind listing a couple you really like? I'm still new to Bach



Weston said:


> I thought of another great slow piece, again not a movement. Purcell's Funeral Music for Queen Mary never fails to send a chill up my spine.


That is indeed amazing!



Margaret said:


> Bach's "Air on the G String" may be one of the most beautiful slow pieces ever written.


I may have to agree with you -- I'd never heard this, and it is very beautiful


----------



## danliex (Apr 11, 2009)

Please try this... But It is not really "slow"

"Air" from Handel 's Water Music


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow. o_o;; What' with the big font? 
---
Thank you so much Weston for the vivaldi. =D Really nice version of it. And yes, Pachebells Canon drives me up the wall, regardless of how good the piece actually is.

There is a commercial were I live. They used that piece for all their commercials. I used to have to hear it a million times a day. ^^;;;


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

nefigah said:


> I may have to agree with you -- I'd never heard this, and it is very beautiful


Wow, I got to introduce someone to "Air on the G String" -- that actually sends shivers down my spine. Bach's "Air on the G String" actually made my top ten list on that other thread, that's how deeply I feel about it. So very glad you liked it. (I, btw, prefer simpler arrangements of the piece with a minimum of instruments. To me that highlights the pure, simple beauty and perfection of the piece.)



Weston said:


> Maybe it's just the over exposure I've had to the Canon, but I think of it as the baroque _99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall_, or a little more graciously, the baroque _Bolero_. I'm glad someone can enjoy it though.


Then be glad for me. Because I love Pachelbel's "Canon in D." It's another piece where I think the simpler arrangements are better. But I never tire of it no matter how often I hear it.



danliex said:


> Please try this... But It is not really "slow"
> "Air" from Handel 's Water Music


Mmmmm. Handel's Water Music.


----------



## hdk132 (Mar 18, 2009)

I appologize but I hate Handel's Water Music. Especially playing it in orchestra...

For me, Bach is Baroque and Baroque is Bach. For slow movements:
Magnificat: III (there are a few more slow movements, this one is great though)
Piano Partita 1, Bflat: Sarabande, Minuet 2
Goldberg Variations theme
Listen to sarabandes from piano french suites, partitas, etc and the cello suites. Also, prelude from 2nd cello suite is great music (very dark though).

To fellow Pachelbel haters, search Pachelbel Rant on youtube. D...A...B...F...G...D...G...A...18 more times to go!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

The slow movement in Bach's Double Concerto, BWV 1060R, is Sublime! - recommended listening


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

hdk132 said:


> For me, Bach is Baroque and Baroque is Bach.


How about "Baroch"?


----------



## danliex (Apr 11, 2009)

hdk132 said:


> I appologize but I hate Handel's Water Music. Especially playing it in orchestra...
> 
> For me, Bach is Baroque and Baroque is Bach. For slow movements:
> Magnificat: III (there are a few more slow movements, this one is great though)
> ...


yeah , Bach is great , but he is not a typical example of baroque music .
As his music style is considered strange by his contempory...

At that time , Handel & Telemann are much more popular

If u think that Baroque is Bach & Bach is Baroque , 
may be Baroque music is not very suitable to you

Also ... 
the Pachelbel 's Cannon
should be D... A... B... F# , not just F

"Cannon in D" is great in terms of its complexity from the middle baroque period... 
therefore , the one that need to be hated are those who play it on TV for many many times... 
They make the cannon become for kids...


----------

